# What are your favortie mix breed dogs?



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

We have a thread for favorite purebred breeds, but why not mix breeds? Do you have any particular favorite mutts that you can identity etc 

My favorites are usually the lab mix, pitbull mix, hound mix breeds also the rottie mix they usually strike me the most beautiful mutts

What are yours favorites?


----------



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

Cockapoos !!!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

This is my favorite mixed breed:










He is a terrier mix, probably with some dachsund. I call him a North Carolina Kissing Terrier.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

My favorite mixed breed dog is my friend's dog Skiddy.  









Skiddy is a GSD/pit bull/hound/ACD/lab/something mix- he's just a generic 'dog-shaped dog'- but OH he's so cute.  He has the most adorable freckles on his nose and such SWEET eyes. And I would steal him in a second except that he's scared of Lizzie.


----------



## Disciple (Oct 1, 2008)

This is my favorite mix breed. We picked him up through a rescue service. I'm guessing Boston/Corgi mix. Has all the personality characteristics as a Corgi as well as a Boston's. 

I sure would like to find out exactly what mix he is cause he's one of the best dogs I've owned. If anyone know, please let me know.

Thanks,
Marc
<><


----------



## Omar (Sep 30, 2008)

My biased opinion would be my little Schnoodle.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Poodle + ???????????


----------



## Omar (Sep 30, 2008)

Poodle + Schnauzer = Schnoodle


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

This girl. Her name is Delilah. She is a pit bullxshepherd.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

This is my favorite mutt, the good old american megamutt!

We suspect he has coonhound, shepherd, pointer and various other things mixed in, perfection.......


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

Whatever my dog is...I've had people tell me he looks like he has bull mastiff, boxer, german shepherd, golden retreiver (I don't understand that one), pit bull, and ridgeback (his hair spikes up and you can see where it spikes up even when its down)


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

My favorite mix breed dog is a Sasha

This is a Sasha: (she is a mix of Jack russell terrier/chihuahua/and we think lab or beagle


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

I love boxer mixes they are really pretty, or pit bull mixes. Very beautiful dogs.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

boxer X border collie


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I think the craziest I've seen thus far would be my Mahalo. There are some cool mixes, but I've never seen another dog like her. She is a Corgi/Malamute.









and she is a rather smart cookie


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I have to say, I LOVE Pug/Beagle mixes. I think they are adorable and our neighbor's is the SWEETEST dog. 

However, the great thing about mixes is that you never know what you are going to get!  And since they are such Baskin Robins dogs, I have a ton of muttlies that I love for different reasons. 

A Beagle/Lab mix is my puppy in at work...hope his owners don't abandon him and his brothers. He is a really good boy for being a kenneled, intact, untrained boy.
LOVE this American Bulldog mix that boards with us on occasion. 

I love my GSD/Lab/ACD mix. 
Like the neighbor's ACD/Aussie mix.
Like my Collie/Aussie mix. 
Like the neighbor's Boxer/Border Collie??? mix.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I love Pug/Beagle mixes, they are adorable and I LOVE Shepherd/Rottie mixes


----------



## paulyel (Jul 25, 2010)

This is my favorite mix breed, I believe she is a Pit Bull/Rhodesian Ridgeback mix? Perfect dog, whatever she is.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Basically a lot of the toy breed mixes...I'm a huge lover of giant breeds so I hate seeing them mixed, they're all perfect the way they are! 

Not to say toy's aren't..I just hold a special place for giants.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Love this thread.

Anything that is obviously Spanielish in temperament easily claims my heart. I like their gentleness, and don't mind a bit of ball-crazy. Most times you can see the spaniel influence with the ears and coat.

I really like mixes of spaniel x anything with a short coat as the coat is the least favorite part of a spaniel. I met a Chihuahua x Cocker a couple of months ago that was fantastic. Too cute too - she looked like this little one.










I also have run into a couple of Cocker x Pugs (there is someone producing multiples of them here). I probably wouldn't appreciate how they are bred, but the two I met were incredible dogs. A black one looked like a miniature black lab, and the one with pug coloring looked a lot like a Puggle. 

My most favorite mix that I have known is a Cavalier x Papillon (I know, blasphemy for all the Papillon lovers on the forum ). He had a fantastic temperament, (perfect for me but his owners weren't about to let him go) and he looked a lot like this guy, but his ears were shorter.










SOB


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the really mixed herding-ish dogs, sort of farm collies that have gone to that generic dusty yellow color with short really furry feeling fur and a lightly fringed tail. That just screams dog to me.


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

My ferocious two-headed LabRatTerrierDane.


----------



## EarthMonkey (Nov 14, 2009)

I like the chow/shepherd mix I have!


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a lab x collie (or a shepherd mix) and love her. She is just too smart but sheds like crazy.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I love Border Collie mixed with sighthound (greyhound, whippet, etc).


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm really fond of herding breed mixes. However, my two favorites would be these two.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Alaskan Huskies are my favorite mixed dogs easily.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Whatever my Abigail is. I suspect bluetick coonhound and some sort of herding breed...I just LOVE her coloring.


----------



## Shannie (Jul 23, 2010)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I think the craziest I've seen thus far would be my Mahalo. There are some cool mixes, but I've never seen another dog like her. She is a Corgi/Malamute.


Oh my gosh she is so freakin' cute yet really strange looking (in a good way.)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Of course I am going to say Rottweiler mixes. To me, anything with Rottweiler is a good thing. My other new favorite mix is this









Jury is still out as to what she is for sure. The shelter said Australian Shepherd/Pug. I don't see the pug, I do see Aussie but I am leaning more toward Lab or some type of Spaniel. Either way, great temperament and cute as heck, so far.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

I wish I were your nephew!


----------



## Davey728 (Jul 20, 2010)

I would have to go with the BC/Lab mix(Biased because I love my little Echo.) 

I also love love loove a Shepherd with a Huskly or Malamute.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I think the craziest I've seen thus far would be my Mahalo. There are some cool mixes, but I've never seen another dog like her. She is a Corgi/Malamute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's safe to say I found my favorite mix. That dog is ADORABLE! Wow, I've never seen anything like her, I also LOVE her name.

I also personally love lab-mixes, and I love the look of a pit-mix. Herding-mixes are usually very cute and have the type of personality that I like.


----------



## Lauren L (Jul 30, 2010)

cockapoolvr said:


> Cockapoos !!!


Yes cockapoo's rule. I have two in my lifetime and they are great!!!


----------



## Davey728 (Jul 20, 2010)

Inga said:


> ]
> 
> Jury is still out as to what she is for sure. The shelter said Australian Shepherd/Pug. I don't see the pug, I do see Aussie but I am leaning more toward Lab or some type of Spaniel. Either way, great temperament and cute as heck, so far.


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I think the craziest I've seen thus far would be my Mahalo. There are some cool mixes, but I've never seen another dog like her. She is a Corgi/Malamute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, this is one of the cutest dogs I have ever seen!


----------



## Mama 2 GiGi (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh how adorable. The book is too cute of a touch. If she has that ancient breed blood in her she may well be smart enough to actually read it.

Carolina Dog & Siberian Husky. She has blonde bombshell beauty, is brave, smarter than us at times and is more affectionate than a drunk uncle reminiscing over an old photo album. Does an impressive job at prewashing dishes.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Any sorts of terrier mixes. Especially if they're scruffy little things. I STILL think about this dog. Wanted to adopt her, came back the very next day to do just that and she was already gone:










Smalls and Magpie are obviously my biased favorites. We believe Smalls is Lab x Standard Dachshund and Magpie is some sort of GSD mutt.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Smalls and Magpie are obviously my biased favorites. We believe Smalls is Lab x Standard Dachshund and Magpie is some sort of GSD mutt.


I like how every time you say what mix Smalls is, it's a different set of breeds.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Davey728 said:


>


Oh my goodness she is Beautiful and almost exactly what I picture Fuzz looking like as an adult.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I think the craziest I've seen thus far would be my Mahalo. There are some cool mixes, but I've never seen another dog like her. She is a Corgi/Malamute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! What a cute dog!!!!
I love shepherd/collie mixes of any kind. We board/groom several dogs dubbed as "shepherd collies" and they're superb


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> I like how every time you say what mix Smalls is, it's a different set of breeds.


I've been recently swayed to really seeing the Dachshund, so I changed from Beagle to that a while ago. Lab has always been consistent, even though honestly I don't even see the Lab in her face any more and the only "Lab" thing about her is her black coat.. which could be any thing. She's 55 lbs of brick house that is all I know for sure.

I honestly mean to have a DNA test run, but I'm afraid it will ruin the fun. Magpie is honestly the real mystery now. If I were to see her from a distance I would say "Oh, a very small GSD bitch." but her head throws it all off. It's Cattle dog-y but her head is so blocky so there has to be SOMETHING else. They also make me a blabbering idiot because I will willing debate their mixes all day long.


----------



## Joebas (Dec 23, 2007)

cockapoolvr said:


> Cockapoos !!!


Same here and here are ours, brother and sister..


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine(CatahoulaX?):

















*Guesses are welcome.*
I fell in love with a BCXcorgi.
And there was a litter of catahoulaXmalinois on petfinder. OMG, beautiful.


----------



## Davey728 (Jul 20, 2010)

Inga said:


> Oh my goodness she is Beautiful and almost exactly what I picture Fuzz looking like as an adult.


Haha thank you, and yea I had the same vision but of when she was a puppy. We got her when she was about a year old so it is like Fuzz in reverse. It is crazy how similar they look right down to the chest marking.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

View attachment 20472
View attachment 20473


This guy is my favorite mix! 

We're not sure what he is...the shelter said he was a "beagle mix." Vet said possibly doberman/rotweiller in there. Who knows....he's a Heinz 57!


----------



## adidasbabe083 (Sep 20, 2010)

I just couldn't resist siging up for this forum JUST to show you my girl...she looks exactly like yours!! haha I too believe she is rednose pitbull/rhodesian ridgeback!


----------



## adidasbabe083 (Sep 20, 2010)

I wasn't able to reply directly to this message, but she is absolutely ADORABLE and looks EXACTLY like my girl...on page 3 of this forum I posted a picture of her for you to see! how funny 



paulyel said:


> This is my favorite mix breed, I believe she is a Pit Bull/Rhodesian Ridgeback mix? Perfect dog, whatever she is.



I wasn't able to reply directly to this message, but she is absolutely ADORABLE and looks EXACTLY like my girl...on page 3 of this forum I posted a picture of her for you to see! how funny


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I like my Shih Tzu x Maltese mix and have a few of them. My sister also has two males and when they all get together you have to look twice to see who is who as they are very consistent in looks. They all have good temperaments, our four males never try to fight with each other, even with females around and they are very easily trained. Remmy and Kiska are my two Agility dogs and my sister's two males also compete in Agility.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I have seen several great Shepherd mixes and Rotti mixes. Personally, I LOVE my GSD/Great Dane!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

